#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-21
<jordisayol> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-16
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> algú sap si a debian/ubuntu hi ha un mètode per desar informació generada pels escripts preinst/postinst, durant el procés de instaŀlació d'un paquet deb?
<dpm> hola jordisayol, què vols dir exactament amb 'desar' en aquest context?
<jordisayol> bones dpm. em cal crear un usuari/grup si no existeix, i durant la eliminació em caldria saber si l'ha creat l'escript de instaŀlació o no
<jordisayol> no sé si a ubuntu hi ha algun mètode estàndard per a desar informació d'aquest tipus
<dpm> jordisayol, hm, no ho sé, no se m'acudeix cap mètode robust. L'ubiquity crea un registre d'instal·lació, però no sé com n'és de permanent. Em sap greu, no crec que pugui ajudar :/
<jordisayol> no home! gràcies :-) de fet m'has ajudat prou. m'has dit el que ja em temia...
<dpm> :)
<jordisayol> vaig a veure quines «potineries» fa l'ubiquity durant la instaŀlació
<dpm> ok :)
<rafael_carreras> ################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Hola
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> vinga, anem a fer allò de 'qui està aquí per la reunió?' :-)
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> o/
<alexm> o/
<lluisanunez> hola
<wagafo> o/
<josepgallart> o/
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és el Manteniment Web
<wagafo> Parlo jo que l'he plantejat
<wagafo> A la web hi ha molts registres d'usuaris spammers i contínuament estan creant comentaris spam. He netejat fa poc tot el que hi havia però cada dia entren més. HI ha mòduls de Drupal per parar això però necessitaria accés al servidor per insta·lar-los. Un cop instal·lats aquests mòduls s'haurien d'esborrar també aquests usuaris.
<rafael_carreras> endavant
<lluisanunez> que necessita les claus per accedir
<rafael_carreras> sé que el papapep té accés al servidor
<wagafo> també li podem demanar a ell que instal·li aquests mòduls si vol
<rafael_carreras> i segurament el podrem convénces que faci el que demanem si en fem una llista
<alexm> em sona que l'arnau també en tenia
<alexm> i no sé si en cubells
<rafael_carreras> cert, l'arnau també
<rafael_carreras> potser
<rafael_carreras> els puc enviar un correu al tres
<alexm> ah, potser era en pau que també hi tenia accés
<wagafo> jo tinc accés com administrador, però per instal·lar mòduls necessito accés al servidor mateix
<alexm> jo estic igual
<rafael_carreras> o directament a l'arnau que deia que es volia involucrar més
<alexm> bé, no sé si sóc admin però puc remenar força
<wagafo> doncs si em doneu el contacte jo puc contactar l'arnau directament a veure si ho vol fer
<lluisanunez> amb codi d'admin pots inttaŀŀar mòduls amb drush
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: perfecte, així ho faré
<wagafo> sí, correcte, mai no ho he fet això del drush però ho puc provar
<lluisanunez> només que et cal instaŀlar drush primer
<lluisanunez> és fiable
<wagafo> Llavors estem igual, es necessita acccés per instal·lar el drush almenys
<alexm> el drush és molt pràctic, certament
<rafael_carreras> confirmo que l'arnau té accés d'admin i ja hi va instal·lar coses al 2007
<wagafo> Doncs em passeu el contacte de l'Arnau en privat per moure aquest tema?
<rafael_carreras> coi, fa 5 anys
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: t'envio un correu
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> doncs passem al segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Fòrum
<wagafo> També l'he plantejat jo, asixí que torno a prendre la paraula
<wagafo> Els admin del fòrum són el papapep i el Carles Oriol. El Carles Oriol de tant en tant entra. Els fils "sticky" estan molt desactualitzats. Ja que m'ocupo una mica de representar l'equip al fòrum no sé si seria possible que obtingui drets d'administrador.
<rafael_carreras> home, n'hauries de tenir, està clar
<alexm> +1
<rafael_carreras> a veure si te'ls puc aconseguir jo, no recordo com es feia
<wagafo> No sé com funciona això, perquè els fòrums depenen dels de Canonical
<rafael_carreras> crec que s'ha de demanar a algú en concret
<rafael_carreras> a mi me'n van donar
<wagafo> Em sembla que hi ha un canal IRC per als fòrums
<wagafo> Bé, si de cas ho podem mirar i comentem per la llista com fer-ho
<rafael_carreras> ara no ho trobo, però miraré com es va fer
<wagafo> Sí, jo també ho puc buscar
<rafael_carreras> o li pregunto al carlesoriol que té més bona memòria
<rafael_carreras> bé, ara és l'hora del pati, que hem d'esperar l'ivà que vindrà a les 22:30
<arualavi> hola
<wagafo> hola
<rafael_carreras> hola arualavi, ben puntual com vas dir :)
<rafael_carreras> doncs tractem el tercer punt
<rafael_carreras> Modificació de la Netiqueta ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> Per tal d'incloure els avisos automàtics de vacances a les llistes de correu
<lluisanunez> -1
<arualavi> has de còpia enganxar alguna cosa més??
<arualavi> jeje
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé, encara que  no és un problema massa gros a les llistes
<tsdgeos> -1
<lluisanunez> no, però són odiosos
<wagafo> La veritat que ha sigut un sol missatge que jo recordi
<tsdgeos> no m'importa q el lurker numero 3000 se n'hagi anat de vacances
<rafael_carreras> arualavi: no, no tinc res més
<tsdgeos> es trafic innecessari
<tsdgeos> algu q tingui admin a la llista miri quanta gent hi ha subscrita
<tsdgeos> posa-hi 15 segons perduts per persona
<lluisanunez> ah, o sigui, és "per EXcloure de la llista..." ?
<tsdgeos> i multiplica el temps perdut per que cadascun d'aquests correus significa
<rafael_carreras> el que dic que em sembla bé és afegir-ho a la netiqueta, no que envïin els missatges, que quedi clar
<wagafo> la netiquetta és general o específica de la llista?
<arualavi> a mi personalment no em molesta, però entenc que gent que té molt tràfic de correus pugui molestar
<lluisanunez> i què hi posaries, a la netiqueta?
<alexm> jo no recordo haver rebut cap missatge d'aquests a la llista
<arualavi> també hi ha el problema (en aquest cas només dels admins) de les bústies plenes, auqests si que generen un rebot per cada correu a la llista
<alexm> però podria ser que hagi anat a la carpeta d'spam
<wagafo> Això fins i tot podria genera un bucle no?
<alexm> realment n'hem rebut cap?
<wagafo> JO recordo un de sol
<arualavi> alexm, és que l'envia a l'adreça personal, no a la llista
<arualavi> i només una vegada
<arualavi> els avisos aquests ho envien una sola vegada per destinatari, per norma general
<alexm> ah, d'acord, ara ho entenc
<alexm> aleshores la netiqueta no té res a veure amb la llista
<wagafo> anualavi, això explica l'únic missatge
<arualavi> alexm, proposaven d'inhabilitar el compte fins que no es tregui l'avís
<alexm> no enviar-li els correus de la llista?
<arualavi> si, donar-lo de baixa provisionalment
<arualavi> a mi em sembla dràstic
<alexm> ostres, em sembla una mica bèstia
<alexm> potser ni tan sols té ell el control del missatge automàtic
<tsdgeos> agree, massa drastic
<alexm> si és un correu de l'empresa pot ser que li configurin tant sí com no
<wagafo> I interrompre el tràfic de la llsita a a aquest usuari sense donar-lo de baixa enviant un avís perquè ho torni a activar quan torni?
<alexm> en aquests casos el que passa és que el filtre del vacation està mal configurat
<wagafo> A mi m'ho han fet en moltes llistes i em sembla quelcom lògic si hi ha algun problema amb la meva adreça
<alexm> crec que és més amable que tinguem una recepta documentada del que li cal dir a títol individual quan es rep un d'aquests correus
<arualavi> hi estci d'acord
<arualavi> estic
<alexm> wagafo: el tema és que el vacation s'ha de configurar perquè respongui només si el correu va dirigit explícitament a tu
<lluisanunez> també hi estic d'acord
<wagafo> bé, em sembla bé la proposta de l'alexm
<alexm> en el cas de la llista, mai s'hauria de respondre perquè va dirigit a una adreça que no és la de l'usuari
<alexm> però això suposant que es configuri correctament la resposta automàtica
<alexm> crec que abans de penalitzar els pobres afectats, que potser ni tan sols saben el que passa, caldria informar-los
<alexm> si el tema fos realment greu per l'allau de missatges que rep la gent potser seria recomanable desactivar l'enviament d'aquesta persona
<wagafo> anualaiv o alexm: redacteu una proposta?
<alexm> però si estem parlant d'1 sol cas em sembla poc justificat
<arualavi> no és greu, de moment només ha estat una sola adreça de correu i envia un sol missatge
<lluisanunez> el tema és infinitèssimament greu
<alexm> wagafo: demà miro de redactar-ho
<lluisanunez> i si es fa al vell estil (= algun company envia un missatge a la llista perquè ho corregeixis
<alexm> des del punt de vista tècnic és força fàcil perquè les llistes en general tenen una capçalera precedente que indica si el correu forma part d'una llista, si és automàtic, etc.
<lluisanunez> com quan en Rafael_Carreras em va acusar de fer top-posting
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<arualavi> lluisanunez, jajajaja
<rafael_carreras> lluisanunez: ui, d'això no me'n recordo :)
<lluisanunez> bona nit
<wagafo> siscogarcia: hola
<arualavi> SiscoGarcia, nanit
<alexm> el que no tinc clar és si el vacation del gmail respecta el precedence
<SiscoGarcia> nanit ;)
<arualavi> lluisanunez, el tema ve de que ja s'han queixat els companys del missatge a la llista
<alexm> arualavi: recordes si l'adreça de la persona que enviava els vacation era d'una empresa o d'algun proveïdor conegut?
<arualavi> alexm, ara el busco...
<lluisanunez> doncs ja està, si no fa cas se'l dóna de baixa (passades els vacances)
<alexm> lluisanunez: enlloc de donar-lo de baixa, se li pot suggerir canviar d'adreça de correu
<alexm> o que ell mateix desactivi l'enviament de missatges de la llista mentre estigui de vacances
<alexm> hi ha un munt de possibilitats abans de fotre algú fora de la llista
<lluisanunez> sí, és clar
<arualavi> alexm, és un gmail
<alexm> doncs quina merda
<alexm> no serà que el que va enviar el correu a la llista també el va posar en el Cc, oi?
<alexm> perquè aleshores tindria sentit que rebés el vacation
<rafael_carreras> el que està clar és que el missatge només arribava a qui responia el fil
<arualavi> alexm, no, no s'enviava amb cc
<arualavi> alexm, ho he dit massa ràpid lo del gmail
<SiscoGarcia> per això jo no ho he acabat d'entendre rafael_carreras
<arualavi> està subscrit amb un gmail, però el vacation... estic mirant les capçaleres del correu de resposta
<arualavi> alexm, no acavo de saber interpretar les capçaleres, vols que t'ho envii en privat? sembla que s'hagi enviat de la uoc via postfix utilitzant gmail... però vaja, no n'estic segur.
<alexm> envia-m'ho
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, això no hauria de determinar quina decisió prenem
<arualavi> ja ho tens
<arualavi> així doncs, mirem de redactar un avís per aquests casos, ok?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia>  voleu dir que la nostra netiqueta no és prou clara? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/UbuntucatNetiquetteç
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/UbuntucatNetiquette
<SiscoGarcia> potser hi ha gent que no entén que ja va implícit...
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé explicitar-ho i que l'usuari que es va queixar es quedi més tranquil
<alexm> vist el correu crec que es tracta d'un cas una mica especial de configuració
<alexm> el més sentat és parlar amb ell i explicar-li el problema perquè segurament ho té mal configurat
<alexm> li queden molts dies de vacances?
<arualavi> ostres no, fins avuí :)
<alexm> doncs potser ja no es tornarà a repetir
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, potser caldria contactar-hi per explicar-li el tema
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<arualavi> ok
<alexm> i vist això, creieu que cal redactar la plantilla de contacte o tractem els casos un per un?
<alexm> si només passa en situacions excepcionals potser no cal establir cap procediment oficial
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que donada l'excepcionalitat no cal fer cap procediment ni modificar la netiqueta, però vaja
<arualavi> que jo recordi és el primer
<arualavi> SiscoGarcia, +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<alexm> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<alexm> el quòrum era de 5 per tant queda decidit, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> oi
<alexm> arualavi: contactes tu amb ell?
<arualavi> alexm, si, demà miraré de contactar-hi
<alexm> genial, gràcies
<alexm> en rafael_carreras és un fletxa i ja ha fet l'acta i tot :p
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<alexm> doncs au, si no hi ha res més, que tingueu bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> doncs només falta la claqueta ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem per avui
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit!
<arualavi> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-16
<rafael_carreras> ########################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> esperem a veure si apareix l'alexm i el wagafo?
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt és el lloc per fer la Ubuntu Global Jam
<rafael_carreras> que aquest cop és el 14 de setembre
<josepgallart> i tenim propostes?
<rafael_carreras> no, cap, tampoc no n'he damanat
<rafael_carreras> demanat
<rafael_carreras> seria qüestió de publicitar-ho per les llistes a veure si hi ha alguna oferta
<josepgallart> si anem a Flix per la festa podem anari abans per la jam
<rafael_carreras> és un institut i em la l'efecte que el 14 de setembre no estaran per masssa històries
<josepgallart> si es cert
<rafael_carreras> de fet, encara no tinc ni el contacte i no he parlat amb ells :)
<rafael_carreras> el que ens porta al segon punt
<rafael_carreras> va contactar amb mi un noi de Flix que es diu Ferran i que deia que a l'institut estaven interessats en la festa
<rafael_carreras> i la setmana passada em va "confirmar" l'interès, però no em va donar el contacte directe, perquè ell no és professor ni res
<josepgallart> per mi cap a Flix, no tenim mes opcions i no i e estat mai ;)
<rafael_carreras> jo tampoc
<josepgallart> es probable que vinguin a grabar per un documental que volen ferme a mi
<rafael_carreras> em pentinaré
<josepgallart> :-[
<rafael_carreras> bé, jo ja he dit el que havia de dir :-)
<josepgallart> jo no ser pas que dir
<rafael_carreras> quedem que cercarem lloc per la ugj a les llistes, oi?
<josepgallart> oi!
<alexm> bones, dispenseu el retard, ara llegeixo el backlog
<rafael_carreras> i quant a Flix, doncs esperem que donin senyals de vida, que em penso que serà cap a meitat de setembre
<josepgallart> perfecta !
<alexm> d'acord amb tot
<alexm> jo tampoc he estat mai a flix
<rafael_carreras> així m'agrada :)
<rafael_carreras> doncs si no hi ha res més, ja estem
<josepgallart> bones vacances !
<josepgallart> vaig a asturias teniu  contacta amb el loco?
<rafael_carreras> sí, conec el Marcos
<rafael_carreras> jo el vaig veure per setmana santa
<josepgallart> on estan? jo anire a Oviedo
<rafael_carreras> tot i que el loco asturià ja no existeix com a tal
<rafael_carreras> el Marcos és de Xixon
<josepgallart> ooooo:'(
<josepgallart> be que i farem, ja veig que no sera posible
<rafael_carreras> vinga, doncs bona nit
<josepgallart> que vagui molt be !!
<alexm> bona nit i bones vacances
<rafael_carreras> ######################################################
<rafael_carreras> sí, bones vacances a tots!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-18
<AlbertJB> ca
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-18
<lluis_> Hola
<lluis_> algú em podria ajudar amb dos perifèrics?
<lluis_> hola, hi ha algú?
<lluis_> hola jordi
<jordisayol> bones lluis_
<lluis_> necessito ajuda amb uns perifèrics
<lluis_> que em podries ajudar?
<jordisayol> ho puc provar
<lluis_> es tracta d'una impresora HP i d'una tauleta wacom
<jordisayol> la tauleta, ni idea, la impressora pot ser. digues
<lluis_> obro  el terminal i executo hp-setup
<lluis_> i la detecta, pero al instalarla, al terminal em dona aquest missatge d'error
<jordisayol> quin model d'impressora tens?
<lluis_> OSError: [Errno 22] L'argument passat no ?s v?lid: '/usr/bin/hp-sendfax'
<lluis_> i he estat incapaç de solucionar-ho
<lluis_> hp laserjet m212nf mfp
<jordisayol> la teva impressora està suportada per hplip: http://hplipopensource.com/
<jordisayol> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_professional_m1212nf_mfp.html
<lluis_> si en principi ja ho se això, pero he estat incapaç de fer-la funcionar
<jordisayol> instaŀla el paquet hplip-gui
<jordisayol> $ sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<lluis_> no s'ha trobat l'ordre
<jordisayol> quin sistema operatiu fas servir?
<lluis_> en principi l'ultim ubuntu
<jordisayol> quina és l'ordre exacte que has posat?
<lluis_> ostres
<lluis_> havia enganxat el $
<lluis_> S'està llegint la llista de paquets… Fet 0% S'està construint l'arbre de dependències        S'està llegint la informació de l'estat… Fet% S'instaŀlaran els paquets NOUS següents:   hplip-gui 0 actualitzats, 1 nous a instaŀlar, 0 a suprimir i 0 no actualitzats. S'ha d'obtenir 20,4 kB d'arxius. Després d'aquesta operació s'empraran 154 kB d'espai en disc addicional. AVÍS: No es poden autenticar els següents paquets!  
<lluis_>  hplip-gui Voleu instaŀlar aquests paquets sense verificar-los [s/N]? s Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/universe hplip-gui all 3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1
<lluis_> 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/universe hplip-gui all 3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] No s'ha pogut obtenir http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hplip/hplip-gui_3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80] E: No es poden baixar alguns arxius, proveu a executar apt-get update o intenteu-ho amb --fix-missing.
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<lluis_> fet
<lluis_> torno a executar hp-setup i mateix error
<lluis_> [Errno 22] L'argument passat no ?s v?lid: '/usr/bin/hp-sendfax'
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jordisayol> i després:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<lluis_> fet
<jordisayol> ja has instaŀlat «hplip-gui»?
<lluis_> si,
<lluis_> pero mateix problema
<jordisayol> d'acord, ara executa això:
<jordisayol> /usr/bin/hp-toolbox
<jordisayol> i quan surti la interfície gràfica, prova de que ell et detecti la impressora. No cal que et digui que la impressora ha d'estar engegada.
<lluis_> si la interficie grafica surt
<lluis_> la detecta, i quan li dic seguent, és quan a la terminal em surt el missatge aquell
<jordisayol> ara prem sobre el botó rodó vert amb un «+» a dintre
<jordisayol> s/vert/verd/
<lluis_> aixo no m'apareix
<jordisayol> a la finestra, a la barra de sobre no t'apareixen diverses icones? una d'aquesta és verda amb un + a dintre
<lluis_> s    /usr/bin/hp-toolbox: El fitxer o directori no existeix
<jordisayol> executa:
<jordisayol> hp-toolbox
<lluis_> El programa «hp-toolbox» no està instal·lat actualment. Podeu instal·lar-lo si escriviu: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<lluis_> llavors escric sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<jordisayol> però que no m'has dit que ja l'havies instaŀlat?!?!?!
<lluis_> No es poden autenticar els següents paquets!   hplip-gui Voleu instaŀlar aquests paquets sense verificar-los [s/N]?
<lluis_> li dic que Si
<jordisayol> i?
<lluis_> lluisfe@Skynet:~$ Voleu instaŀlar aquests paquets sense verificar-los [s/N]?s Voleu: no s'ha trobat l'ordre
<jordisayol> escolta, fes exactament això:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<lluis_> em diu aixo
<lluis_> AVÍS: No es poden autenticar els següents paquets!   hplip-gui Voleu instaŀlar aquests paquets sense verificar-los [s/N]?
<jordisayol> prem "s" i retorn
<lluis_> em dona tot lo seguent
<lluis_> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/universe hplip-gui all 3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80] Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/universe hplip-gui all 3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80] No s'ha pogut obtenir http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hplip/hplip-gui_3.13.3-1ubuntu0.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80] E: No es p
<lluis_> proveu a executar apt-get update o intenteu-ho amb --fix-missing.
<jordisayol> has fet el que t'he dit abans?
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<lluis_> si,  si
<lluis_> si vols ho tornem a fer
<lluis_> vols fer una sessió remota?
<jordisayol> no, ho pots fer tu
<jordisayol> fes això:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<lluis_> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe gdebi-core all 0.9~exp2   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe gdebi all 0.9~exp2   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] No s'ha pogut obtenir http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gdebi/gdebi-core_0.9~exp2_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<lluis_> no ha funcionat
<lluis_> No es poden baixar alguns arxius, proveu a executar apt-get update o intenteu-ho amb --fix-missing.
<jordisayol> escolta'm, crec que tens un bon desori en el teu sistema
<jordisayol> quan fas:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<jordisayol> que et diu?
<lluis_> be, jo d'informatica en sé tant com de fisica quàntica
<jordisayol> ets físic quàntic tu?
<lluis_> jo no en tinc ni idea ni de fisica quantica ni d'informatica
<lluis_> utilitzo ubuntu per principis etics i antisistema i perque quan va bé, va molt be
<jordisayol> que et diu si fas:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get update
<lluis_> pero per trobar algu que t'ho arregli, em torno lelo
<lluis_> W: No s'ha pogut obtenir http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]  W: No s'ha pogut obtenir http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]  E: Alguns índex no s'han pogut baixar. S'han descartat, o en el seu lloc s'han emprat els antics.
<lluis_> entre d'altres,
<jordisayol> crec que primer hauràs d'actualitzar el sistema. les dipòsits a on hi ha el programari ja no està disponible per a la teva versió
<lluis_> i això com es fa?
<jordisayol> prova això:
<jordisayol> sudo do-release-upgrade
<lluis_> S'està cercant una versió nova de l'Ubuntu No s'ha trobat cap versió nova
<lluis_> dec tenir l'ultima, suposo...
<jordisayol> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lluis_> idem
<jordisayol> lsb_release -a
<lluis_> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.04 Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring
<jordisayol> la darrera versió d'ubuntu és la 14.04
<lluis_> uis
<lluis_> actualitzant...
<jordisayol> com ho has fet?
<lluis_> gestor d'actualitzacions
<lluis_> pero em dona el següent missatge
<lluis_> ha fallat la baixada de la informació del diposit, comproveu la conexió a internet
<lluis_> em.... estic connectat
<lluis_> "tornant a provar"
<lluis_> mateix problema
<lluis_> i ja van 4 vegades que li demano de tornar a provar
<jordisayol> escolta, crec que la solució és descarregar una imatge iso de la versió 14.04, cremar-la a un dvd, i quan iniciïs amb aquest dvd et donarà l'opció d'actualitzar. tria-la
<jordisayol> ets per aquí?
<lluis_> si, sense risc de perdre l'informacio del disc dur?
<jordisayol> el risc sempre hi és, per tant et recomano que primer desis tots els documents, imatges, vídeos, etc. que no puguis recuperar si es perden
<lluis_> a Ubuntu One? ... en fi, no se si podre
<jordisayol> jo ho faria a un pen drive o a un dvd
<lluis_> algo trobaré
<lluis_> de moment està baixant i li queda una hora
<jordisayol> d'acord
<lluis_> tot i que aixo de reinstalar el sistema operatiu, sona més a una sol·lució Windows TM.. :(
<jordisayol> no reinstaŀlaràs, actualitzaràs a la darrera versió
<lluis_> endreçant els documents per fer una copia de seguretat... si que hi havia un bon cacau....
<Lluis_> Hola Jordi, segueixes aqui?
<jordisayol> sí, però hauré de sortir d'aquí un rato
<Lluis_> ja tinc el disc grabat, i quan el fico , se m'bre el centre de programari de l'ubuntu, i no fa res mes
<jordisayol> has desat totes les dades teves?
<Lluis_> tot en un disc dur extern i desconectat...
<jordisayol> perfecte. ara has d'iniciar l'ordinador amb el dvd que has gravat amb la imatge iso d'ubuntu 14.04
<Lluis_> creuant els dits..
<jordisayol> hi haurà un moment a on et demanarà quin tipus de instaŀlació vols fer
<lluis_> hola jordi
<lluis_> no s'ha executat
<lluis_> i m'he ficat a la bios i no he sabut canvia l'ordre
<lluis_> hola Jordi
<lluis_> ubuntu 14.4  installat
<jordisayol> escolta, no he pogut acabar d'explicar-te que havies de fer
<jordisayol> que has fet? has actualitzat?
<lluis_> si, pero sha perdut lusuari de la meva mare
<lluis_> i ara no em deixa crearlo amb la mateixa contrassenya que tenia...
<lluis_> vaja.. molt raro
<jordisayol> en fi, això és un altre tema
<jordisayol> fes:
<jordisayol> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<lluis_> triga un rato en  instalarse
<jordisayol> d'acord
<lluis_> fet
<lluis_> fet
<lluis_> funciona!!! :DDDD
<jordisayol> ja has pogut instaŀlar la impressora? perfecte!
<lluis_> i l'usuari de la meva mare ja està creat
<jordisayol> doncs me'n alegro
<lluis_> li deixaré sense contrasenya, ja que no es prudent canviar-li la contrassenya a algú que te problemes amb cortar-pegar
<lluis_> Jordi, com t'ho puc agraïr?
<jordisayol> escolta, això de la teva mare, fes una cosa
<jordisayol> ja tens creat l'usuari però amb una altra contrasenya, correcte?
<lluis_> sense contrasenya...
<jordisayol> perquè no la pots crear? o per que la vols sense?
<lluis_> espera, que li poso una contrasenya cualsevol
<jordisayol> no li pots posar la que tenia abans?
<lluis_> no em deixa
<jordisayol> com que no et deixa?
<lluis_> el missatge es que no es prou segura
<jordisayol> quin usuari es la teva mare?
<lluis_> suposo que deu tenir memoria
<lluis_> trini
<lluis_> l'usuari es trini
<jordisayol> molt bé, fes això:
<jordisayol> sudo su
<jordisayol> i posa la teva contrasenya
<lluis_> i ara?
<jordisayol> després, quan et surti un # en comptes d'un $, executes la següent ordre:
<jordisayol> passwd trini
<jordisayol> et demanarà la nova contrasenya per la trini, i després te la farà repetir per seguretat
<lluis_> fet
<lluis_> :)
<jordisayol> amb això hauries de poder canviar la contrasenya sense que t'empreny si és massa curta ni punyetes
<jordisayol> prova d'entrar com a trini, a veure si funciona
<lluis_> i tant, sense problemes
<lluis_> :)
<jordisayol> molt bé :-)
<jordisayol> allò de la wacom no et puc ajudar peruè mai n'he tingut una
<jordisayol> has provat a veure si et funciona després de l'actualització?
<lluis_> l'estava connectant
<lluis_> i si que funciona
<lluis_> !:)
<lluis_> ostres tio!
<jordisayol> hem fet el ple ;-)
<lluis_> com t'ho puc agraïr aixo?
<jordisayol> res home, cap problema
<jordisayol> gaudeix del Linux, tu i la teva mare
<lluis_> jo ja n'he installat a un parell d'amics que tenien ordinador per llençar
<lluis_> pero sempre em trobo bloquejat quan hi ha algo mes complexe
<lluis_> i no és gens facil trobar un tècnic
<lluis_> que de bona gana el pagaria,
<lluis_> bé que el pagava quan teniem windows...
<jordisayol> hahaha, no cal, Linux is free
<lluis_> mooltes moltes gracies
<lluis_> i sento haber-te tingut la tarda amorrat aqui
<jordisayol> no passa res
<jordisayol> salut!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-18
<malgratlaboira33> hola a tots i totes els valencians!!!
<malgratlaboira33> perdó crec que m'he equivocat de sala
<malgratlaboira33> hahaha
<malgratlaboira33> algú domina per ací, el drivers del ubuntu?
<malgratlaboira33> tinc un problema amb els altaveus
<malgratlaboira33> algú em podria ajudar?
<malgratlaboira33> holaaa
<malgratlaboira33> algú em pot ajudar?
<malgratlaboira33> vav
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-19
<malgratlaboira33> algú em pot tirar un cable?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-24
<xxavi> hola
<xxavi> algú pot accedir amb el navegador a www.aoc.cat ?
